# travel in France



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

Can someone help, how do adjust lights for driving on the continent, on our Burstner Elegance 685 :?:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There was a thread about this only a few days ago.

You shouldn't have to look far down the list - but I don't know the final advice since it's of no interest so I didn't follow the thread.

Dave


----------



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

Thankyou Dave will have to search


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-902267.html#902267
Is this thread any use?

By the way, I have moved this to the Burstner forum as Website Help doesn't quite fit.


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

An enquiry via the "questions" page at www.buerstner.com will get you the instructions by email.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello
I made the enquiry to Burstner and Ian Knowles from Burstner UK very kindly sent me a document that detailed how to alter lights on my Burstner for Europe.
If you send me your email, I will send the document to you as an attachment.
Can't send it via the forum as the filesize > 1MB.
Cheers


----------



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

HI, My email [email protected] thankyou for your reply. Ann


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Ann
I've sent the attachments to your email address.
Cheers
John.


----------

